# Wow really? You treat my sprayer like that?



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

So I just went and picked up the 3 Titan sprayers from Sherwin. I can yell no one takes any sort of pride when shipping these or putting them out back.

All 3 sprayer hoses were twisted together like a pretzel, power cords wrapped together. It just took me 30 minutes to straighten these out. What PMO is these are all brand new hoses. And two are new machines.

I will learn to rebuild/repair these myself or fund someone else who dies take pride and knows these are not cheap to replace.

Sorry for the rant. Its been extremely difficult recently to deal with Titan or SW repair center in the last couple of years.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Just FYI, don't send for repair with hoses or guns attached. They have to take them off anyway to put on their own with a pressure guage attached.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Just FYI, don't send for repair with hoses or guns attached. They have to take them off anyway to put on their own with a pressure guage attached.


The guy I used to go to preferred the hoses and guns if there was an issue as some people would only have clogged filters or lines. But yeah next time no hoses or guns. I wasn't expecting them to be wrapped up like I do but at least keep it all separated. And neat.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like a bad experience. Why not talk to the store manager or the repair department? I'd at least voice my concern about it. 

It's one thing to have the cords a bit disheveled but to have them tied in knots or something similar is another thing. 

Wish we had a local guy here, but he's got himself a full time job and doesn't have a lot of time to mess with machines. Plus painters around here take their time in paying. So I'm sure that doesn't help his business out. 

Good luck next time. It doesn't hurt to carry a spare pump or repair kit here and there. It costs money, don't get me wrong, but if your bringing in money already it's an investment in avoiding down time. That's the way I see it.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I have found it hard to work with Sherwin on anything in the last 6 months. Lack of customer service and knowledge is what drives me out of there. 

My old boss bought a titan 840 off the floor from sherwin and took it right to the job. Had so many problems with it the first day and did not finish spraying the body. He took it back to Sherwin, Titan sent him an 1140 and only charged him for the price of the 840.

May take being an asshole for a minute but they seem to make an effort once you complain.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It may not have been any one person's fault. I suspect sprayer hoses have the supernatural ability to twist themselves into horrible contortions on their own so why shouldn't three of them conspire to make it a triple threat?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The underlying problem here is that spray equipment repairs are labor intensive, low profit for the paint companies. That's why SW shut down our Sherworks in San Diego years ago. It did quite a bit in actual sales dollars but once you looked at the profit margins and the labor cost it was losing money. Some areas have enough spray equipment sales to make it worth while, but being able to find someone that can do the work at the hourly rate that SW or PPG is able to pay to remain profitable is next to impossible. Usually at best they will just get a store employee that is somewhat interested and have him or her go through some rudimentary training provided by the sprayer manufacturers. That and that person still having to preform their other everyday work requirements means they don't have much time to dedicate to pump repair so things like this have a tendency to happen.


----------



## sakajo (May 11, 2016)

*Spray Equipment Repair*

I work on equipment. I treat my customer's equipment like it was my own. I take pride in how rigs look and function when they leave my shop. I get it--this is how you guys put food on the table! Not only that, but my personal name and reputation are at stake!!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

sakajo said:


> I work on equipment. I treat my customer's equipment like it was my own. I take pride in how rigs look and function when they leave my shop. I get it--this is how you guys put food on the table! Not only that, but my personal name and reputation are at stake!!


And you should be able to build up a good clientele because of it! Good for you! I know of a guy near me that does equipment repair as a side job and he is the same way. He always treats customers equipment as if he would want his own to be treated. And he always has work to do and money to make. If he were in a major city he would be able to make some serious money.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> It may not have been any one person's fault. I suspect sprayer hoses have the supernatural ability to twist themselves into horrible contortions on their own so why shouldn't three of them conspire to make it a triple threat?


I got a call from that store today and found out it was one of their weekend helpers. If each hose by themselves were twisted that's one thing, all these hoses were intertwined. Like someone tried to either move the machines around dragging the hoses or they moved them and tossed the hoses in a pile then dragged them. When this young lady asked me if I needed help loading the sprayers I said sure, she shut the garage door and locked it. I loaded the sprayers myself. 2 are not exactly light or one person load.

Right now we are stuck in a rock and hard place. SW is the only repair shop that does warranty work. 

I am ordering new packing kits for all of them this week and keeping them on hand. With what we had to do for work and 3 sprayers crapping out at the same time I had no extra time at all to mess with them. Plus one I wasn't sure if it was worth saving or not.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I got a call from that store today and found out it was one of their weekend helpers. If each hose by themselves were twisted that's one thing, all these hoses were intertwined. Like someone tried to either move the machines around dragging the hoses or they moved them and tossed the hoses in a pile then dragged them. *When this young lady asked me if I needed help loading the sprayers I said sure, she shut the garage door and locked it. I loaded the sprayers myself. 2 are not exactly light or one person load.*
> 
> Right now we are stuck in a rock and hard place. SW is the only repair shop that does warranty work.
> 
> I am ordering new packing kits for all of them this week and keeping them on hand. With what we had to do for work and 3 sprayers crapping out at the same time I had no extra time at all to mess with them. Plus one I wasn't sure if it was worth saving or not.


What did you do to those people for them to behave that way?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PACman said:


> The underlying problem here is that spray equipment repairs are labor intensive, low profit for the paint companies. That's why SW shut down our Sherworks in San Diego years ago. It did quite a bit in actual sales dollars but once you looked at the profit margins and the labor cost it was losing money. Some areas have enough spray equipment sales to make it worth while, but being able to find someone that can do the work at the hourly rate that SW or PPG is able to pay to remain profitable is next to impossible. Usually at best they will just get a store employee that is somewhat interested and have him or her go through some rudimentary training provided by the sprayer manufacturers. That and that person still having to preform their other everyday work requirements means they don't have much time to dedicate to pump repair so things like this have a tendency to happen.




I'm a little surprised to hear that. In the past when I've taken pumps to SW for repair, the labor costs were over $90 an hour. Of course, it doesn't take very long to repack a pump. 
These days I use a guy at the local Farrell Calhoon. He does them in house, and pretty cheaply too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

CApainter said:


> What did you do to those people for them to behave that way?


This is the same one who refused us some Duration we were trying out on their test drive. She said there was a mistake no way would we get duration for that price. I proceeded to call the head quarters and complained. Plus she has a poor attitude so I figured she wouldn't help. I don't bother going to that SW except when we desperately need to. I would rather drive an hour instead. Because of where we were working and the traffic coming home we figured have them sent to this store.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I'm a little surprised to hear that. In the past when I've taken pumps to SW for repair, the labor costs were over $90 an hour. Of course, it doesn't take very long to repack a pump.
> These days I use a guy at the local Farrell Calhoon. He does them in house, and pretty cheaply too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we just paid $90 an hour. 3 machines, 2 repacks, 1 I still don't know exactly what it needed, warranty work.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I'm a little surprised to hear that. In the past when I've taken pumps to SW for repair, the labor costs were over $90 an hour. Of course, it doesn't take very long to repack a pump.
> These days I use a guy at the local Farrell Calhoon. He does them in house, and pretty cheaply too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is actually quite a bit of overhead with spray repair shops. Coupled with the extremely low profit margins you need a lot of volume to justify keeping them open. SW and PPG have both been back and forth on the need and justification to keep shops open. Typically when they take a look at the P&L reports they eventually come to the conclusion that they are not worth the high amount of effort that they require. I was told once at SW that corporate would typically prefer to see the space that a shop takes up filled with skids of promar, because that is were the money actually is. Whether it is actually selling or not is irrelevant because as soon as Promar is shipped to the store they have maid a tidy profit off of it.

So they need a high amount of volume, which means a dedicated full time employee that can't keep up by themselves in a shop that actually has the volume to be profitable enough to justify keeping them. That is the problem right there. Coupled with the fact that anyone that versed in sprayer repair can get a nice job working for the spray equipment manufacturers that is. Once I lost my best spray guy to Wagner Spraytech, who paid him twice what we could and made him a factory tech rep. Gave him a car and a tool allowance. When SW reviewed the repair program, they decided to cut it back about 90% to only stocking basic parts and charging for cleaning, which could be done by someone with a minimum amount of training.

PPG at one fell sweep decide that the spray repair shops weren't profitable and closed them all. Fired their best spray guy in Ohio. (Who they re-hired to manage a store.) Just shut them all down. When they bought the portion of Akzo-Nobel and took over the Glidden pro stores, some of those shops were kept. For how long is anyone's guess.

The only real reason for having a repair shop for them (SW and PPG) is to help with the equipment sales in the first place. Kind of like how car dealers all have repair shops. Very few people are willing to buy a new car from a dealer that can't service it, and spray equipment is the same thing. But with the stiff competition and cheap sprayers available from Home Depot, Lowe's and the like, the margins on those pumps is next to nothing. If you make 10% selling a new rig you've done well. If you are at SW for example, where you have paid 1% interest for that pump every month, you are taking a loss if it sits for more then a few months. So there really isn't much incentive to keep a lot of stock in a store that doesn't have the volume to sell pumps and turn them quickly enough to make any kind of profit off of them.

It's one of those tricky business situations where they keep a very close eye on profit and loss, and quite often they see a loss or a very low profit and decide to cut the program.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> This is the same one who refused us some Duration we were trying out on their test drive. She said there was a mistake no way would we get duration for that price. I proceeded to call the head quarters and complained. Plus she has a poor attitude so I figured she wouldn't help. I don't bother going to that SW except when we desperately need to. I would rather drive an hour instead. Because of where we were working and the traffic coming home we figured have them sent to this store.


My kind of SW employee right there! Keep up the good work whoever you are!:vs_cool:


----------



## albertsean (Apr 14, 2017)

Decorating exterior and interior of your house with green wall paints is quite old fashioned. No one is using Green color anymore. You can check on Internet and find different color combinations for your kitchen.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Splain me something, PAC. In post #15 you said SW made a tidy profit just by shipping a skid of Promar to a store. How is that when it's a company owned store?

And BTW, I've always heard that car dealers make more money from the service department than from the sale of new cars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> This is the same one who refused us some Duration we were trying out on their test drive. She said there was a mistake no way would we get duration for that price. I proceeded to call the head quarters and complained. Plus she has a poor attitude so I figured she wouldn't help. I don't bother going to that SW except when we desperately need to. I would rather drive an hour instead. Because of where we were working and the traffic coming home we figured have them sent to this store.


There's no excuse for her poor attitude. I'd keep complaining to corporate about her remaining employed there. Because unless you had been groping her, or threatening her in some manner, her job is to provide you a service with a smile. No matter how obnoxious you may come off. She's probably a millennial. Customer care has no meaning to them.


----------

